# Storing a bike trailer?



## svollmer (May 2, 2009)

I recently picked up a burley d'lite. Little guy loves it and it's really easy to pull. With having 2 cars and a bunch of kid things in the garage, I'd love to be able to store it to get it out of the way when we aren't using it. Anyone have any clever ways to store their trailers (fold it & hang from wall, ceiling, etc)?


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Get some of those big utility hooks, the ones used for ladders, etc. Fold the trailer flat, bungee or cam strap the wheels to the top and hang it up.


----------

